# 2cool Giveaway: ShadyCajin Sunglasses and Fishing & Marine Accessories



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

ShadyCajin is a retailer of Sunglasses and Fishing & Marine Accessories. They retail a variety of sunglasses from different manufacturers as well as their own exclusive line of sunglasses and their new innovative fishing accessories like the Fish Grip fish landing device. Please click here to visit their website.
























And now, a special contest for 2coolers...

What is the most useful, yet unique fishing accessory you;ve ever owned? Braid cutters, special pliers, or maybe a new tackle box? On this thread, let us know what cool accessories you are using these days that are making your life easier!

All who reply are entered into a drawing where one (1) winner will receive all of the following:
Two (2) pairs of sunglasses from ShadyCajin's under $50 selection
One (1) Fish Grip Original in your choice of color
One (1) Fish Grip Jr. in your choice of color

The contest runs now through Wednesday March 27th. Good luck!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Screw loc jig heads.


----------



## Djrodeo (Mar 1, 2013)

My new wade bag with one lure box and two sleeves.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Lone star buff. Not only does it keep the wind off my face but it makes me look good lol!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

baker hookout MaxT


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Gish grip and hook remover.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Towel*

A plain ol' towel to wipe the slime off after handling fish. When I forget the towel and the slime gets on my pants and shirt its a mess to try to get clean! But a towel with a Shady Cajin logo would work better I'm sure .


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Benchmade switch-blade knife so I can open with 1 hand safely.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Sunscreen . Got tired of burning to a crisp. Sure makes the next day a whole easier


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

A good shirt!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Boca Grips and X2 on the Baker Maxt Hook out -


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

my new plastics box


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Gear Grabber holder, makes life easier.


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

steel mesh fishing glove


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

"What is the most useful, yet unique fishing accessory you;ve ever owned?" 
My Husband!! LOL I love to fish with my husband and he does come in quite handy when I need him to get the net for me, load the boat on the trailer or clean the fish.
When I wade I like to use a wading board (that my husband made me) so I can sit my rod down without taking a risk dropping it.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

After being sunburn so much I would have to say the new SPF long sleeve shirts.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

SPF shirts and hats are a must


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Needle nose pliers!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I think ReelAttitude wins........lol

New hookout tool.


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

Leatherman Micra on a lanyard around my neck.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Just got a new wading belt to go with my new Simms waders and i cant wait for some one to let me go with them so i can learn a thing a two


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

A good wade belt


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

ERdoc said:


> A good wade belt


Dont know got it at the fishing show


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I got a blue camo Aqua-Design longsleeve Castaway shirt and a Buff recently and are diggin them both! Thanks!!!


----------



## dsgarner (Dec 25, 2011)

*Safe Passage Sling Pack*

This thing is great. Out of the way when you don't need it, right there when you do. Holds everyting you need for a good wade1


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

A simple wood clothes pin (some young folk might not know what this is) used to clip on mono between reel and 1st eye. leave on freespool when fish hits pin falls off. Plastic pins not as good tend to slip


----------



## ETx Greysuit Bandit (Jan 22, 2013)

It's gotta be the Chum-Churn I read about on here. And then built.
Thanks 2cool !!!


----------



## PaulMyers (Aug 19, 2010)

SPF long sleeve shirts, buffs and SPF gloves.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

A good quality multi-tool must have a knife and nail clippers. You can probably design and add to the grip you sell the knife and heavy duty nail stainless steel clipper on it. I see room for the additional tools and a huge open market for it. 

See I made you richer already! 

Kiko


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Homemade hardhead un-hooker. Welding rod with plastic handle and ~1/2" hook bent at the end. Slide down to fishing hook, and flip off the hardhead.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Polarized sun glasses!


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

Most of all of us have it all in our box of tricks...But the most important to me is my family when we all go out to get the lines wet and work our flats or local piers and just fish got to love it when my son or daughter or wife get a good one on the line its all good. And for me everyone in our Crew has his or her way to enjoy this stuff...


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

A PFD See above Handle.


----------



## FlatsJunkie (Apr 13, 2011)

My Tailin Toads gloves and Shield, keeps the sun off my hands face and neck.. Awesome!


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

How about COLD BEER!!!


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice clean paper towels and lens solution to keep sun glasses clean from the salt mist and water spray.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Pliers with split ring seperator on the tip. They grip, and twist hooks out of fish mouths so much better.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Got to say that my Hookset Gear wading belt is the most useful item for me.


----------



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

Lens cleaner for glasses and GPS screen..


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Ice chest. Need it for the fish. And I'm a bit of a pier rate, so I attached some rod holders to it so I would have to carry as much in my hands (rolling cooler).


----------



## fishslicks91 (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the tony clip it has made my life much easier!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Shades...


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Good Pliers


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

It WILL be the floating fish box I am making out of pool noodles and PVC. Work in progress.


----------



## Therky42 (Jul 27, 2012)

a buff, and good polorized shades


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

boomerang tools braid clipper


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Shoulder mounted wade belt with two extra rod holders, knife sheath and wade box on tether.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Shades or original fish grip


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

A good koozie


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

braid snips


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

a net with a shorter handle


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Believe it or not just a good pair of toenail clippers for cutting line and getting old knots off of lures...


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

chem packs that heat water in case anyone gets hit by a ray.


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Hardhead flipper offer thingy.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

A Towel...without it I'm a total mess.

WT


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Costas!!!!!


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

A fishing hat with a good comfortable chin rope that'll stay on while running the boat. So many times when Id wear baseball caps had em fly off every time. What a pain to race back and get it before it sank. Then have to wear a soggy *** hat. Used to make me madder than a cat eating wasp's.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Floating wade net

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Screw lock jig heads. Hold lures on soooo much better than traditional jigheads.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sand Spikes to hold surfrods.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

A floating net for wade fishing.


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

SPF long sleeve shirt


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

8 ounces of lead lead on a big treble hook to snag my rod and reel wen they fall out of the kayak don't leave home with out it


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Fancy hat


----------



## TxDrum22 (Feb 12, 2013)

My college messenger bag, used to carry my books, now they carry all my saltwater accessories


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

inflatable waist belt life jacket-way more comfy
close second would be quality braided line.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

nice aluminum pliers with sidecutters for braid


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Extra long stainless needle nose pliers with a spring that holds them open until you squeeze them shut.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Correction!! I'm looking for the long needle nose pliers,just haven't found any yet.


----------



## Jus-fishin (Jan 3, 2012)

*reply*

Yep


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Fish air bladder deflater.


----------



## Hhoward87 (Feb 4, 2013)

Plastic needle nose


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Hook removed tool, deflater, but the one thing I like the most is my new tackle bag with the plastic tackle boxes and side pockets!


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Large line clips that hand around my neck


----------



## texasredkiller (Dec 10, 2010)

a brand new wading belt with pole holders


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Advil...*


----------



## flyingb (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hook Sharpener*

Great posts, I will add to it. I keep a small hook sharpner in my wading belt.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

subcutaneous tissues spreader!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

locks a flounders mouth open to retrieve my lures lol.....

Found it at a garage sale of an old doctor

Capt Thomas


----------



## ceejkay (Jan 28, 2013)

Pair of aluminum pliers with braid blades that can be replaced

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

willeye said:


> Screw loc jig heads.


This^***^


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Boga grip and buffs


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Mouth spreader for fish. The best way to retrieve a lure from flounder if it's not a keeper.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass pro shop floating pliers.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pliers


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Pliers with built in braid cutters and Boga grip.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

My Maui Jim sunglasses!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Pliers that do not rust.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

nail clippers


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

My 25 year old stingray leggings. Nothing like a little piece of mind when wading through murky water full of landmines...

All stingrays should die!

S.M.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

fast drying long sleeves, good hook remover, and most importantly...a spare boat plug.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Braid clippers on zip cord. Foreverlast Ray-Gaurd boots and leggings


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Stick anchor, works great!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Backwoods GPS app on android phone.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Life proof case for my iPhone, so I can listen to music while I wade.


----------



## PSEXforce2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

rubber net with extended handle.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

SPF Shirt. As far as gadgets go - a pair of SS cutter / plier . They look like hemostats with a cutter shear on them. They will cut mono, braid or wire but have a long needle nose end.


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

Braid


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

My home made ice chest stereo with built in tackle box


----------



## mako 22 (May 26, 2009)

my new avet reels


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wade belt with tacklebox.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Screw lock jig heads.


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Sunglasses and ffishing hat.


----------



## Camcopelin (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeti cooler keeps them cold and works as a great platform


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

Sunglasses, wide brim hat and sunscreen, allows us to be on the water more!!


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

stainless long nose pliers, sharp knife, clippers, dehookers, grips.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

fish hooks


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*landing net*

landing net


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Pliers, and bass assins


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Kindness and respect for fellow anglers whether your at the dock or that secret spot!


----------



## blu3dog (Sep 18, 2009)

Sunblock long sleeve breathable tshirt and a buff to keep me from being fried.


----------



## scooter79 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just started using Buffs as well, Love em.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Rx Costa Sunglasses.. Its amazing what you can see with em on. The rest fall in line after that..


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

waterproof walkie talkies


----------



## RedRaider88 (Oct 3, 2011)

My Jose Costa Del Mars been slamming them since!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Dip net, for all the big fish I catch!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

My bucket fishing hat


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

duo dry shirts


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Past: Xtools braid cutter when it arrived on the scene was a big hit with me. 

Current: Lure Caddy is a cool accessory when transporting rods-ready-to-fish in the vehicle or on the kayak.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

My Redfish Buff


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

polarized sunglasses. I could use a new pair.


----------



## Fishslayer76 (Feb 20, 2008)

I keep a buff, some type of pliers, nail clippers and oddly enough the floating accessory to my lifeproof case for my Iphone. It comes on a lanyard and if I drop my phone in the water it just floats right back up. The case is also water proof. Makes for real cool jams while wading too.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

LED hat lite


----------



## tensionondeck (Nov 22, 2012)

Plano Liqua-bait Locker for Gulp! No more Gulp buckets flying off the console or bench and busting all over the place.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Boga grip and catfish skinners.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Braid cutters


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Over the past year I have really enjoyed the addition of buffs and sun gloves.


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

I would have to say my "Honey Hole Stringer" made in San Antonio and my Buff Mask.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*Stuff*

Small leatherman scissors I hang around my neck to cut braid and leader material.


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

A good boat motor that's doesn't break down in the middle of the bay! Tired of swimming all the way back to the dock!


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I forget who makes it but it's a little cutter I use to cut braid. It has a built-in string on a spring wheel that automatically retracts and it cuts braid like butter. I got it in rockport.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Toe nail clippers


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Two actually

Fish Grip
Fish N Hunt Pliers w/braid cutter....


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*We Have a Winner!*

Thanks to all who entered and big thanks to 2cool sponsor ShadyCajin for making this giveaway possible. Below is a list of all entrants:

1. willeye
2. Djrodeo
3. Saltwater Boy(1)
4. Titus Bass
5. shaggydog
6. justfishin
7. MapMaster
8. aquafowlr
9. lx22f/c
10. allent2002
11. HAYWIREZ
12. Randy-z71
13. yakity
14. ReelAttitude
15. omgidk
16. john66
17. Texican89
18. Hooked
19. concan
20. Hot Diggy
21. ERdoc
22. NOCREEK
23. dsgarner
24. Mr Duck
25. ETx Greysuit Bandit
26. PaulMyers
27. KIKO
28. spike404
29. Bull Red
30. SouthTexUnkFishingCrew
31. I Fall In
32. FlatsJunkie
33. RG
34. Texas A&I Javs
35. cfulbright
36. rjc1982
37. geistmjw
38. K LoLo
39. fishslicks91
40. patwilson
41. cloudfishing
42. Drundel
43. Therky42
44. RedHooker
45. goldwingtiny
46. rippin lips
47. TIMBOv2
48. mkk
49. rockportfulton
50. bigbarr
51. ELF62
52. TioJaime
53. WildThings
54. David.
55. reelist
56. Part Timer
57. TeenWader
58. fishingcacher
59. Fish Whisperer
60. snowman10200
61. alvinslash
62. Jdubya
63. TxDrum22
64. sgrem
65. Kenner21
66. peckerwood
67. osorujo
68. Hhoward87
69. My Little Big boat
70. dpeck
71. texasredkiller
72. coup de grace
73. flyingb
74. Texxan1
75. ceejkay
76. let's talk fishin
77. dwilliams35
78. rockwalker
79. fishing-guru
80. The Machine
81. jjtroutkiller
82. Boiler
83. Tankfxr
84. tmyfml
85. Shallow Minded
86. ATX 4x4
87. jtbailey
88. fishingfred
89. Fishin' Soldier
90. WoodDuck Wizard
91. PSEXforce2010
92. CentexPW
93. Papasnbeer
94. cajundiesel
95. mako 22
96. czechmark2
97. nosaltincentx
98. BLUE WAVES
99. Camcopelin
100. kjstephe
101. oneneo3
102. poppadawg
103. Boaz
104. DQW
105. Mason m
106. blu3dog
107. scooter79
108. Captain Dave
109. HuntinforTail
110. RedRaider88
111. fishingwithhardheadkings
112. tunchistheman
113. DrumRunSteve
114. EdK
115. Roofish
116. OnedayScratch
117. Fishslayer76
118. tentcotter
119. tensionondeck
120. Poppahobbs
121. slabnabbin
122. Team Burns
123. Lvtrouthunter
124. aquafowlr
125. Redsrbetter
126. Wading Wonder
127. Dukman
128. fwoodwader

and the winner is...

*108. Captain Dave!*

Congratulations Captain Dave! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prizes.

Thanks again for participating in our giveaway! Be on the lookout for more contests coming your way very soon.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I Won I Won I Won I Won ! Thanks and a Special thanks to ShadyCajin..


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Good job cap'n Dave!!!!!!

Thanks shady cajin for the fun!!!!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats 2 u Capt Dave !!!!

(mental note) wait and leave msg at end of contest... winner ALWAYS comes from the bottom


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, I was about 3/4 of the way down... Seen em up n down and in between... P.S. You will see some Raccoons coming from me in the future till the Family leaves it's residence in my attic..lol


jtbailey said:


> Congrats 2 u Capt Dave !!!!
> 
> (mental note) wait and leave msg at end of contest... winner ALWAYS comes from the bottom


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

*Congrats to Captain Dave glad to see a new winner !!!!! *Thanks to all the 2coolers that entered and thanks to 2cool for helping with the contest especially "" Nicole Sinning "" great job thanks for working with me.I hope to have more contest in the future so keep your eyes open Thanks Again .......  Danny


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

The fish grabbers is something that is relatively new that we just started using.


----------

